# Quagga Installation and Setting for Dynamic Routing



## drpaudel (Feb 21, 2011)

Dear Community,
I was searching for the materials about installation and setting of quagga in FreeBSD environment, however I could not find any reliable tutorial,materials or books about it. I think we are lacking such materials in FreeBSD community. If any member willing to support this problem it would be a highly appreciated.


----------



## naresh (Feb 21, 2011)

I have also same problem. I think in order to increase the users of FreeBSD, we should have reliable information of dynamic routing in FreeBSD environment. I am also going to use Quagga for dynamic routing however I could not find reliable information in this thread. Are there any body who use and set quagga for FreeBSD.

Waiting for your response
naresh


----------



## Alt (Feb 21, 2011)

I think its not correct question..
You can install Quagga with port net/quagga. But configuring routing with quagga itself is not FreeBSD-related topic, these routing rules isnot FreeBSD-specific at all.


----------



## naresh (Feb 21, 2011)

*Try the following*

I got some hints on it,you may follow the procedures as below:


```
1. cd /usr/ports/net/quagga
2. make install
3. clean
```
if you do not have ports:
 insert CD into your PC:
-sysinstall
-choose configure
-choose distributions
-choose ports

Or you can add it by using `pkg_add -r quagga` command

Once you install quagga, you will get bunches of sample files in /usr/local/share/examples/quagga
bgpd.conf.sample, zebra.conf.sample, ospfd.conf.sample and so on.

Copy the sample file and omit .sample e.g zebra.conf, edit zebra.conf and change the information as per your environment. Keep zebra.conf file in /usr/local/etc/quagga.

Once you successfully edit zebra.conf, you can start zebra by using following command:
`zebra -d`

However do not forget to edit rc.conf file and insert the following line:


```
quagga_enable="YES"
```

I hope the above information will help you so far


----------



## drpaudel (Feb 21, 2011)

*I was expecting answer like naresh*

Thank you naresh. I was expecting answer like yours.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, the answer you got was basically 'how to install a port' and 'how to start a program', which is basically in The Handbook - a source of information you should already be familiar with. Specifics about setting up _the functionality_ of Zebra/Quagga are not a matter of FreeBSD documentation.


----------



## quintessence (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello,

naresh, 
the correct way to start zebra (or other daemon from quagga port) is placing in /etc/rc.conf:


```
quagga_daemons="zebra bgpd"
```
 - for example if you want to start zebra and bgpd daemons (after placing as you already wrote quagga_enable="YES").
Default flag is to run in daemon mode.


----------



## Matty (Mar 2, 2011)

why not use OpenOSPFD / OpenBGPD ?


----------



## quintessence (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello,

Well, may be because everyone knows quagga, but OpenBSD's ones implementations of some daemons, part of quagga (I mean quagga has different daemons for dynamic routing,not single one), not.

I used to have openbgpd working on OpenBSD box but only as testing environment. 

Offtopic:
Always better "hardware implementation", but depends of budget of course :e

When AS23456 went in prefixes here in my country (and I believe not only here) all ISPs using quagga had no service (because of delay in implementing 4 byte ASN and a lot of bugs in quagga) in something like couple of hours and it was very funny. They started to install quagga from source, searching patches in mailing lists, for me personally this is no reliable service for a "serious" company.


----------



## schrodinger (Mar 3, 2011)

Information pertaining to FreeBSD and dynamic routing:

31.2.4 Building a Router

Routed(8)

Information pertaining to installing Quagga on FreeBSD 6 :

Installing Quagga (BGP Daemon) on FreeBSD 6

After that it's down to the configuration of the software which is not a FreeBSD topic, as previously stated.

I use Quagga myself for BGP routing exchanges and if you can figure out how to install software and look for files in the expected place(â„¢) then the FreeBSD line ends there.

After configuration FreeBSD becomes relative again in regards the automating of services and their integration into your server / networks infrastructure.


----------

